# Hello from Europe



## Verrückt (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey, guys. I'm a European guy in his 20s. I've been battling depersonalisation and severe anxiety and anhedonia for at least four years now. It's weird that I don't even know the first time I got DP. It just came unnoticed. Perhaps it's psychosis. I don't know.

I'm currently on 30 mg Vortioxetine and 300 mg of Pregabalin. It helps my DP and anhedonia a lot. It kinda helps my anxiety as well. I haven't been able to go to school or work for almost two years now.

What kind of medication do you guys take? What helps you in battling DP+

Regards,

Verrückt


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

hello Verrückt, welcome to the forum 
i've had dpdr for about 4 years as well
i'm currently taking citalopram but i havent taken it for enough time for it to start making effect


----------

